
Brazil: A look into Latin America’s largest startup ecosystem - egusa
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/19/brazil-a-look-into-latin-americas-largest-startup-ecosystem/
======
gcb0
interesting. during the coup that removed the president that was trying to
hold that capital and other resources inside the country economy, the US press
was doing nothing but printing doomsday scenarios.

now that Brazil has the most pro-usa politicians in power, but much worse
prognosis, we get this. the timing doesn't even make sense since they just
crushed most of the programs that were working since they were from the
previous administration. the article has to try to push a dictatorship-era
incentive from the 80s which is the only one still standing after the current
administration ripped off everything that had any social spending from the
budget.

shame on you TC. publishing articles signed by a PR...

